# Coffee Roasting Business



## Nitesh (Mar 12, 2019)

I am new to the coffee roasting. I am planning to start my own roasting business in Nepal and we plan to sell roasted beans to cafes and restaurant.

Currently I am confused, can anyone help me out with these things

1. Should I start with 1 kg or 3kg or 5 kg coffee roaster? I currently don't have any confirmed client and we need to sell atleast 2000 kg to 3000 kg roasted beans annually to survive only.

2. Is it possible to copy same coffee roasting profile from 1 kg roaster to 3 kg or 5 kg or 10 kg roaster and get same result, if we roast same coffee?

3. I am planning to buy from Chinese coffee roasting machine manufacturer but I cannot find any reliable company. Can anyone refer me any Chinese cheap and quality manufacturer of coffee roasting machine.

Any further suggestions is most welcome.


----------

